# Synthmaster One from plugin boutique install issues Mac



## synthnut1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi guys,
Why is it easier to buy a house, than to install a computer music program ?

I have a 2020 iMac 8 core running Catalina

I purchased Synthmaster One fom plugin boutique this afternoon....I went to ”My Account” where the download was there with the serial number....everything went wrong from there....I can’t locate any of the files that should have been installed, and when I open Cubase to add a track, synthmaster is not in my choices....I need to be able to call someone in the USA that knows Catalina, and Synthmaster One....I’m at my wits end with this mess....I’m still learning Catalina, and really not liking it so far...Please help !!....Thanks for your time and consideration....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## cuttime (Feb 5, 2021)

Just a thought: Have you tried rebooting the machine after installation? I take it you had an installer that launched?


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes , I tried rebooting and even tried another download to no avail ...


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 5, 2021)

I never got as far as whatever they were calling a key ? ....I have a serial number but no key .....I tried to enter my email address to the company, but they don't recognize my email address ...I didn't buy directly from them ...I bought from Plugin Boutique ..


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 5, 2021)

I't s possible Catalina's being finicky but it's unclear from what you've written. Can you elaborate on what you mean by 'can't locate any of the files that should have been installed'? Do you mean there's no VST in the plugins folder? Do you mean there's no application support folder? And what do you mean by not having a key? I.e. if it didn't install the key is irrelevant so I'm confused as the _where _you're trying to enter this information.

Short version - did the installer appear to complete? Did it ask you for a key before the installer would finish running? The 1st thing you need to do is eliminate Catalina as playing a role... If it is, there are things you can try, however it's not clear how the _key_ is involved if it seems like the installation didn't complete in the 1st place...

Also you can file a ticket with Plugin Boutique below:





Submit a request – Plugin Boutique







support.pluginboutique.com


----------



## cuttime (Feb 5, 2021)

I think I originally got my KV331 products through Guitar Center, and had to get the license key through them, so yes, I'd say you need to get it from Plugin Boutique.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 6, 2021)

First of all: when buying at PB you should always read the install instructions. There you also find the link to use your PB seriál to register at KV331 and get your real seriál. In your KV331 account you also find the Synthmaster Downloads.
The serial that starts with 'PB' you need to input in that website:








SynthMaster One + SynthMaster 2 Bundle Upgrade from Player (Excluding SynthMaster Player FREE)


SynthMaster One + SynthMaster 2 Bundle Upgrade from Player (Excluding SynthMaster Player FREE), SynthMaster One + SynthMaster 2 Bundle Upgrade from Player (Excluding SynthMaster Player FREE) plugin, buy SynthMaster One + SynthMaster 2 Bundle Upgrade from Player (Excluding SynthMaster Player FREE),




www.pluginboutique.com









SynthMaster Registration


SynthMaster is an award-winning software synthesizer by KV331 Audio, available in VST AU and AAX formats. It ranked number 1 in MusicRadar's 'Best VST/AU Synth in the World' poll in 2016 and 2019




www.kv331audio.com


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m done !!....I’ll have to wait and see if Plugin Boutique can help, or if KV331 can help.....I’m now realizing that when you order something thru a 3rd party retailer like PB, that they have their set of bs codes and serial numbers that have NOTHING to do with the actual product serial number that just totally confuses things even more....I’ve compiled a list of companies and retailers to avoid when they had me jump thru too many hoops to do an install....I’ve seen WAY too many key files, passwords, serial numbers,and everything else that goes along with these fort knox programs .....

Thank you guys for your help, but at this point my brain is fried.....I’m gonna look thru everything on my computer that says Synthmaster, and delete it if I don’t get a reply from KV331....You’ve been very helpful !! Sincerely, Jim


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 6, 2021)

OK .....So I went to this section of the synthmaster page if you forgot your serial number :
REQUEST SERIAL NUMBER/LICENSE KEY FILE​
I typed in my email address which is the one that I used to purchase the synthmaster program , and ticked OS X and nothing happens .....The screen just flickers ....No reply , no answer , .......Nothing !!..... Does anyone know why this is happening ? ...Is synthmaster closed for the weekend ? ......Thanks ....Jim


----------



## Technostica (Feb 6, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> I’m done !!....I’ll have to wait and see if Plugin Boutique can help, or if KV331 can help.....I’m now realizing that when you order something thru a 3rd party retailer like PB, that they have their set of bs codes and serial numbers that have NOTHING to do with the actual product serial number that just totally confuses things even more....I’ve compiled a list of companies and retailers to avoid when they had me jump thru too many hoops to do an install....I’ve seen WAY too many key files, passwords, serial numbers,and everything else that goes along with these fort knox programs .....
> 
> Thank you guys for your help, but at this point my brain is fried.....I’m gonna look thru everything on my computer that says Synthmaster, and delete it if I don’t get a reply from KV331....You’ve been very helpful !! Sincerely, Jim


Many software vendors use coupon codes (which can be called something else) that need to be redeemed with the vendor; this when you buy through 3rd party resellers.
What is confusing is that sometimes these codes are called licence numbers which clearly they are not.
It's not the resellers fault for the use of coupon codes as the software vendors decide this.
I was sometimes confused by this early on, but once I grasped it I was then careful to read the instructions which the resellers provided.
Some are clearer than others for sure and vendors themselves often have a section in their FAQ page termed something like: "What to do if you bought a code/license from a reseller".

With regard to Plugin Boutique themselves, be careful as sometimes they sell licences which have different terms to a license bought directly from the vendor.
I bought Wavesfactory's Echo Cat from them on impulse and decided not to register it.
When I checked about selling it, it turned out that they handle the license transfer and not Wavesfactory. 
They told me that I can sell it but that everything in the same order will be transferred to the buyer and not just Echo Cat.
That seemed absurd to me as what if all the other stuff in the order had already been registered directly with the various vendors? Some of those licences might not even be transferrable to start with. It seemed like nonsense to me and possibly a way to discourage transfers even! 
Fortunately it wasn't an expensive license as it was on sale and it came with a freebie.
But I will look very carefully now if buying something that isn't cheap from P/B.


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Technostica,
Thanks for the info.....I’ll remember this for a long time to come !

FINALLY I’m up and running....KV331 sent me my REAL license and key file...Once everything was in place...Walla !!


----------



## cuttime (Feb 6, 2021)

Glad you got it sorted out. I've always found KV331's support pretty good, but keep in mind that they are in Turkey, and I think they have very few people on staff. Bulent Biyikoglu is very active on KVR, and usually responds there within a couple of hours.
​


----------

